# Check out my Fatty!



## dustyk83 (Sep 8, 2012)

Newbie to the forum, just thought I would post a couple pics of my *first* Fatty. Let me know what you guys think. I used bacon, sausage, spinach, ham, garlic, and some special seasonings. Tasted great! 













IMAG0417.jpg



__ dustyk83
__ Sep 8, 2012


















IMAG0418.jpg



__ dustyk83
__ Sep 8, 2012


















IMAG0419.jpg



__ dustyk83
__ Sep 8, 2012


----------



## shinny (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks good, nice job


----------



## nybbq (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks Good !!


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks great !!!  :drool


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 10, 2012)

Outstanding job!


----------



## big game cook (Sep 14, 2012)

looks good. hope to see ya in the throwdown.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 14, 2012)

I think...













1982.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 14, 2012


----------



## dustyk83 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll be in the TD, I've made a few more different kinds of fatties since my first and found one that I really liked. Hopefully the judges will like it too! I can't wait to see all the other entries!


----------



## pokernut (Sep 14, 2012)

.


----------



## pokernut (Sep 14, 2012)

Well done Sir....where and what brand of bacon is that, it's uniform and near perfection for weaving?


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## heycookieman (Nov 13, 2012)

VERY NICE IF YOU HAVE ANY LEFT OVER i'LL TAKE IT .


----------

